# cyclogest side effects



## davina1 (Nov 28, 2010)

I am due to take a pregnancy test on Friday 3/12.  I have stomach cramps off on, feels like period cramping. 
Last time my period started 2 days before test.  Has anyone else had cramps with cyclogest?  I hate this 2 week wait - every little niggle, I think about and feel negative about.


----------



## michelleag (Aug 18, 2010)

hi davina1
think positive 
cramps are very normal, and i think that most of us feel like our periods are on there way during the 2ww.
your body is going through alot of changes and there is bound to be some cramping etc.
i had alot of cramping and some spotting during my 2ww and for the first 12 weeks of my pregnancy.
I'm 19 weeks today and baby and i are both doing great thank god 
so don't be worrying i know its hard...
stay positive sending you baby dust   and lots of


----------



## scooby-doo_123 (Jun 19, 2010)

hi Davina,

I guess everyone is different, my 1st cycle I had bad cramps with the pessaries, then had a BFP (m/c later) the 2nd cycle I didn't have any until the day before a/f showed.

Lots of luck to you


----------

